# Flirt poles & spring poles



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

How can I make one?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

I used a horse whip and tied a toy to it lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Well, unless you have a yard and/or a tree you're better off with just the flirt pole. Weren't you looking into moving to a new place away from your crazy neighbors?


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

Yes, I've been staying at my moms. I'm terrified to stay at my place bc of the neighbor. Growing up my family dog was poisoned by a neighbor. I don't know what I'd do if I lost D

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

http://www.gopitbull.com/pictures/51282-spring-pole-pitcure-super-thread.html

http://www.gopitbull.com/do-yourself/53002-flirt-pole.html

http://www.gopitbull.com/introduction-forum/66385-made-spring-pole-now-how-hang.html

http://www.gopitbull.com/pictures/43475-made-spring-pole-roman.html

http://www.gopitbull.com/pictures/44413-leftys-1st-spring-pole.html

Theres some topics showing some so you can get ideas on how to make one. The ones below are like the ones I have which I was lazy and bought mine from overtyme kennel. Flirt pole is just PVC pipe painted with blue tape(mine has pink) holes cut out a top to put rope through. Rope is just basic rope like you would use for roping horses or cattle. then theres a cow hide on the end you can get those from Stillwater or Overtyme. The sprong pole is just rope, a garage door spring, and a hide with extra rope from spring to hang it.


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

Thank you very much

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

We don't have any trees in our yard so we built a free standing spring pole. It's lasted five years and we've only had to replace the spring and rope a few times.

http://www.gopitbull.com/pictures/8082-spring-pole-pics-heavy.html#post75623


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

The sad thing is he already hangs from trees with no spring poles! He thinks the branches are sticks so he jumps up and latches on

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## devonte151 (Oct 24, 2012)

Heres my wood flirt pole


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

devonte151 said:


> Heres my wood flirt pole


hahaha right on man! thats awesome!! very creative!

go to Home depot or Lowes I got some PVC pipe and some clips and wire and string it through. Use it as training, don't go all jumping and changing directions all fast or you might hurt him or tear an ACL. Keep it low to the ground and make sure when you tell him to wait he waits and when you tell him to drop he drops. Use it a training exercise


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

Gonna do this tomorrow! Thanks guys

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## devonte151 (Oct 24, 2012)

Its been doing good its a nice and thick .Heres my springpole.


----------



## pimpidypimp (Dec 30, 2008)

An old fishing pole, (I remove the eyes) cord, a gallon milk jug, or big Gatoraid bottle, works best for me.....The large bottle moves fast and bounces off of their mouth so they have a harder time getting it, unless they grab the cord......It's also easy to change out if they ruin it.
















Tree's have a good flex for spring pole work. I'm using a short tow strap here.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

I have the PVC pipe one and the horse whip!  I think the horse whip one is pretty cool because you can tie a little sock or something on it and it moves quick so it's easy to not let them catch it. Oh, and no assembly required. The PVC pipe one is great because you can put thick cow hides on it but its heavier so it's easier for them to catch it since its harder to maneuver. 
Bofore really getting him into doing the flirt pole or spring pole, teach him the "drop it" command and make sure he is a pro at this. Otherwise you might end up like me, having to use a breakstick to pry them off of it. :/ I thought they had the command down but apparently the toy is too tempting and they won't let go.

Also it might be a good idea to use the Super Tug instead of a spring pole depending on where you are located. People freak out when they see a spring pole with chain hanging from a tree and automatically thing you are training for fighting, when all you are doing is letting him play! So might want to just order a Super Tug instead of building a spring pole. 
Here is what they look like, and you can order: http://squishyfacestudio.com/index.php/dog-toys/super-tug-21/super-tug.html


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

Lol!! He did that with his chuckit stick, he doesn't care to chase the balls, he just wants the stick. He held onto that stick for dear life. I kept saying "drop it" and he wouldn't let go, I was able to lift him up in the air. Mind you this was outside and I was mortified people were gonna say something about his "locked jaw"

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hashbrown (Mar 17, 2013)

I have a rope in the yard attached to a limb with a spring Onyx will hang on it for hours.


----------



## Stephan (Oct 16, 2013)

A few from way back



Like most females I date, they take what they want and leave :doggy:


----------



## Beret (May 22, 2013)

For the flirt pole, I switched from PVC pipe to a 6ft wooden dowel/broom handle thing with an eye-hook screwed in the end and the rope attaches to that.

My spring pole:


----------

